
Wheel of Concept - taylorbuley
http://wheelofconcept.com/
======
brk
Seems to require Flash, which I have disabled by default (Chrome 13.0.782.41 /
OS X). There is no clear indicator that you need Flash, so I spent some time
typing and clicking and guessing...

